# [SOLVED] IMac G5 Fault



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi,

When I load up my iMac g5 the apple load screen appears and then the screen turns a blank light blue colour and docent load the rest of the os.

can you help.

Thanks 

R


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: IMac G5 Fault*

Have you changed/updated/moved/deleted anything recently?


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: IMac G5 Fault*

Hi,

Not that I know of do you think it is a software fault.

Thanks

R


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: IMac G5 Fault*

Most likely. Find your OS X restore CD and boot from that to see if it completes the booting process.


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok thanks

R


----------



## plac9 (Dec 31, 2011)

rmcmullen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not that I know of do you think it is a software fault.
> 
> ...


Very likely it is a software problem. The startup process is getting stalled at launchd process. Try starting the machine in safe mode, hold the shift key after powering on the Mac, you can release the key once you see the grey screen with the apple icon and spinning gear.


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok thanks do you know if this happens to all iMac G5 

Thanks

R


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: IMac G5 Fault*

No, not to G5s. It can happen to all Macs if a part of the OS gets corrupt.


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

Do you think it could be a logic board fault.

R


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: IMac G5 Fault*

Could be, but I doubt it. It's really rare for a faulty board to get that far, most times they quit before that. It's most likely the OS not loading, hence trying with the OS disks.


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: IMac G5 Fault*

I am going into the apple shop so I will let you know what the fault is.

Thanks 

R


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: IMac G5 Fault*

Hi,

I have managed to get the operating system I took it to the apple shop and they reinstalled it. Now the screen is going fuzzy the man in the apple shop said it was the graphics card but where would you find that on a mac.

Thanks

R


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: IMac G5 Fault*

Apple has to replace it on iMacs.


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

The guy in apple said he couldn't do it.

R


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: IMac G5 Fault*

Hi,

The graphics are not fuzzy on safe Mode so how do I get it working on normal mode.

Thanks

R


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: IMac G5 Fault*

The first thing I'd check are the Displays options in the System Preferences. Make sure that the screen resolution is set to the native resolution, which will depend on your iMac. Usually it'll be the last one in the list. If that doesn't work, you can try reinstalling the OS. 

If this was the Apple store, why couldn't they fix it, or send it out to be fixed?


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

The apple store couldn't fix it because it was an old model. But on the apple communicates forum he said:

Apple Support Communities

See if you display is fine in safemode. poweroff. hold down the shift key. poweron.

If so...


Running in Safe mode leaves out some video drivers. Which results in machine not using advanced video hardware. You can run in normal mode but using the safe mode video drivers.For more details see:



https://discussions.apple.com/message/16057567#16057567



Look through this thread. see the second page. You don't have to read through the first page. Just go to the part where I try a solution that works.

Would this work?

R


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: IMac G5 Fault*

I guess you could try it, as long as you have an ATI video card. As long as you don't play games it'll run fine.


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok I don't play games on my computer but could you please me some clear instructions because apple communicates never.

Would this work fine with no problems.

Thanks 

R


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: IMac G5 Fault*

There is no way of knowing if it'll work fine with no problems. What they are doing is removing the video card drivers for that card, and forcing the OS to use the basic drivers. But first you need to know which video card you have. What is listed with the System Profiler?


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: IMac G5 Fault*

This is what is on the video/graphics on IMac G5 system profiler


ATI Radeon X600 Pro:

Chipset Model:	ATY,RV370
Type:	Display
Bus:	PCI
Slot:	PCI-E
VRAM (Total):	128 MB
Vendor:	ATI (0x1002)
Device ID:	0x5b62
Revision ID:	0x0000
ROM Revision:	113-xxxxx-113
Displays:
iMac:
Display Type:	LCD
Resolution:	1440 x 900
Depth:	32-bit Color
Built-In:	Yes
Core Image:	Supported
Main Display:	Yes
Mirror:	Off
Online:	Yes
Quartz Extreme:	Supported
Display:
Status:	No display connected

So if I got rid of these driver would it run fine.

R


----------



## rmcmullen (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: IMac G5 Fault*

The screen fix it's seft it it working now.

Thanks for all your help.

R


----------

